# Wholesaling tees online through various vendor sites...



## JohnnyMo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey guys, 

I've just negotiated a couple of deals with websites to carry my tees and "resell" them on their sites. Generally speaking, I am going to wholesale my shirts to them for about half of what they retail for, and they will take a small inventory, and place orders as needed to restock. They'll handle all aspects of sales, customer service, etc... and all I do is sell them the tees at a cut rate which they prepay before I ship. This seems to be a decent deal for me because the volume compensates a bit for the lack of margin that I get when retailing direct to consumer. 

That said, I have now begun to dig around to see if I cannot expand my business by replicating these deals elsewhere, or by featuring my products on other sites where I can sell direct to consumers, but the site will take a commission or other form of payment. Obviously I can list my tees individually on eBay at Auction, or pawn them off on CraigsList, but I'm looking for more a "retail" type site if anyone has any ideas. I noticed Amazon has hundreds of tees similar to what I sell on their site, but my several attempts to contact them on how to go about becoming a vendor have gone unanswered. I signed up for their "Pro Seller" account, only to find out that they specifically exclude apparel. 

Anyway, apologies for the lengthy post. Any insights or additional ideas are appreciated. 

John


----------

